# Molly's Chamber Rocks the Danforth (Toronto)



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If any of you guys are looking for something to do on Saturday night, we're playing a show at The Olde Eton House Tavern at 710 Danforth Ave (Pape and Danforth).

Feel free to check out our website or our Facebook page

Thanks!
Saro


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Should have checked the calendar


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> Should have checked the calendar


Bummer. Oh well...next time!


----------

